# autograph 740



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so we are thinking of upgrading and are drawn towards the 740.

We like the layout, the price, the overall spec and can't find anything really against it. But there are other makers who produce similar layouts and specs.

They appear to be flying off the shelves, so to speak, leading me to think they must be hit with MHomers.

Only been going a couple of seasons in this spec, so what I want to hear about is whether they have any downsides.

Is the extra width a problem when driving.
Has anyone bottomed out due to the low ground clearance
How is the build quality
Is the after sales backup ok
Anyone experienced much going wrong once you've had it a while 

And the big question....................is there anything better out there such a the bessacar 582 or swift bolero 722.

We'll be going to the NEC next month so try and make our minds up.

Thanks for any input.

John


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a 750 which is the same length (although longer wheelbase) and same width. Just a few thoughts from me:

- I have not really been bothered by the extra width, although this is my first motorhome. Following my Brother-in-Law up the side of Loch Lomond on the very narrow A82 (he in a Rimor Europeo NG7) didn't really seem that we had more trouble than him.

- Low chassis was a worry from way before purchase. Have a look in the Bailey forum and there are posts about people's experience of this. Ours is even more vulnerable in the middle for grounding than the 740. We have had one experience of grounding and that was on a ferry which was not supposed to take vans longer than 5metres. There is a post on this and some photos. Other than this, no problems.

- After sales from Don Amott has been good so far, although aftersales is very dealer specific.

- Build quality, well a couple of handles dropped off, the rear locker didn't latch, few pop studs missing. Basically small stuff that is inevitable and not worth getting irate about. It rattles quite a lot, but then I started running the tyres at a lower pressure and it was much improved.

If you want a pre-facelift model, there seem some good deals in the magazines at the moment.

I got £3600 off list, before it was a run out model. Right now I think you should be able to achieve more.

Hope this helps.

PF13


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi John I have the 740 I had a problem with water getting in the front roof void but Bailey sorted it for me.
I must say it really is a good van, I have had no other problems with it its lovely and warm in winter and very comfortable.
As for the width I haven't found it a problem when driving, it is great on site as you have more room in the bathroom and lounge.
As for the width as long as you can get the mirrors through then the rest will follow.
The van is the same width at the mirrors as any other big van. I have never bottomed on anything  It really is a cracking van for the money and the build is better than all my past vans. The only thing I have done is take out the big table and bought two small ones.

Peter.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We have an Approach 740. It's very comfortable, and drives well. First new van we've had - I always swore not buy new, let someone else have initial depreciation & teething troubles, but when we bought very few if any available 2nd hand. I do occasionally regret the width on the road, but on site it's great - especially that the bathroom is wide enough on a French Bed layout. Not grounded but the Approach may have slightly higher clearance than Autograph.

Had plenty of snags, but most with 3rd party kit fitted by many/most manufacturers - e.g. currently without toilet flush on Thetford unit. And the Truma gas regulator failed yesterday - had an engineer out who fitted an aftermarket alternative. (He's done 6 Truma regulators this year on one CC site, mostly fairly new ones as well.)

Our dealer is good even if not always very organised.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for those replies folks.

I had heard reports of all those things I mentioned, so its nice to get a balanced view.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We have had a Bailey Approach 740 SE for the past 18 months. Very pleased with, plenty of space and well equipped for the price. Like others our first motorhome so don't really know any different regarding width of vehicle although it makes a big difference to the internal space. Have been along a few narrow two way roads but you just have to take it easy. Had some initial problems all fix by White Arches. The door locking mechanism broke with in days but different system on new models. Fly screen had to be replace. No problem with grounding as such but did wallop the door step trim against a high kerb. I think we would have been hard pressed to have made a better choice for our first motorhome. 

David


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We have owned a 740SE and now have an Autograph 750. We changed because of the new model and we decided that the twin singles at the back on the 750 would suit us better.

Reliability has been good on both vans and other than a few minor niggles we have been pleased with both.

Dealer backup as has been said is dependant on the dealer...we used Webbs of Warminster and they dealt with everything we needed without question.

The low chassis has caused us a little concern....once on the Uigg to Tarbert ferry link span which the operator sorted out and once on a severe hump backed bridge in Scotland. Both instances involved extreme humps which in future we will avoid. Both groundings were midships and not on the overhang.

With regard to width...it's brilliant and gives amazing extra space and we have found no trouble on the road.

I think you can expect good value for money from the Bailey...don't hesitate.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

We have an Autograph 745, which is the same layout with the exception of one of the front settees. We changed from a 625 which we only had for 3 months, but couldn't get along with the bed. Bailey really do think that humans don't grow any taller than 5 feet 10 inches.

Anyway, we have been delighted with the 745. It's got loads of storage space, drives really well, has a great bed (although we have added a memory foam topper as my wife found the mattress a bit hard) and is loaded with kit for the price. We have added a second battery, solar panels, an awning, mirror protectors (it is a wide vehicle, although you only notice this on really narrow roads), tv aerial and twin lens reversing camera. The latter is an absolute necessity, but beware that only Waeco cameras which are very expensive can be fitted by Bailey dealers to the pre-installed wiring (or so we were told by the dealer).

We have had a few teething problems, one of which was common to the 625 we had previously. That was the front panoramic sunroof, once opened for the first time wouldn't close again, being out of alignment. It appeared that the hatch must have been fitted in place shut but slightly twisted, so when the catches were first released the top section moved. This was sorted by our excellent dealer (Cotswold Edge near Tewkesbury) along with the other bits like warped bathroom door, led light strips falling out, loose trim, missing cushions etc to our entire satisfaction. We now have a van we are very happy with, and did a few weeks in France earlier when it was superb.

You can't argue with the value for money aspect, the heating and cooking facilities being excellent, and yes, it is a bit caravanney, but this is only to be expected. I guess that Bailey will continue to tweak the range, as they seem to be aware of customer suggestions and problems.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Bobthebass said:
> 
> 
> > ........twin lens reversing camera. The latter is an absolute necessity, but beware that only Waeco cameras which are very expensive can be fitted by Bailey dealers to the pre-installed wiring (or so we were told by the dealer).
> ...


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Approach 740 SE for us 

We totally love the van ! 
1. Yes it's wide , amazing for the living space , just be careful on the road
2. Value for money ? A big YES ! 
3. Teething problems ? Yes , a few ! 
New habitation door
Bed strut went kaboooom ! 
Moisture in rear light cluster with corroded loom
Faulty oven thermacouple
Microwave replaced
Trim veneer peeled off fridge door

All work covered by warranty and all work done by A and E leisure Northwich , an amazing company / outfit .

4. Extras fitted ? PLENTY! 
Reversing camera
180w solar panel
Self seeking satellite system with own dedicated sky HD box
Heated towel rail in bathroom
Four extra mains plug points
Drop down leaf worktop 
TV aerial booster malarky
Ladder at rear
Bike rack
Auto switch over gas regulator
New swan neck kitchen mixer tap
External 240v plug point
External barbecue point

5. Work to be done

Aircon to be fitted in habitation area
Two beanie boxes to be fitted
Tow bar to be fitted and trailer bought ( purchasing a Twizzy next year ) 
Going to totally reinstall the ICE system , surround sound etc 
Contemplating re spraying the cab area just to make the van a little different , thinking of a subtle baby blue !  

We love our van and it's a proper apartment on wheels !

Off tomorrow to Denham and Hastings for a week ! 

Hope you have fun with yours !


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm curious, given the extensive list of accessories you have/will have fitted, any idea what your remaining payload is?


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

strod said:


> I'm curious, given the extensive list of accessories you have/will have fitted, any idea what your remaining payload is?


About a kilo ?


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

> adbt said:
> 
> 
> > strod said:
> ...


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Well
We've put our deposit down on one.

Looking forward to pick up day.

Thanks for all the feedback, it's much appreciated.


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

RX12 said:


> Well
> We've put our deposit down on one.
> 
> Looking forward to pick up day.
> Thanks for all the feedback, it's much appreciated.


You will love it ! They are superb , an apartment on wheels ! 

Have fun !

P. s we r in denham at the mo in the van if you fancy popping down for a look , here till friday !


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

RX12 said:


> Well
> We've put our deposit down on one.
> 
> Looking forward to pick up day.
> ...


Can i ask what kind or deal you managed to cut? Will it be the new model or the existing one?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

After a lot of deliberations about layout, quality and storage space, we have also today put our deposit on a Autograph 740. The van is built abd waiting for Peugeot PDI, then it will be on the transporter to the dealer.
Latest cab and spec and pickup due for 1st October, then off to Holland that night.
Got a stonking deal with a local dealer, so well happy.

Had hoped to stay with Swift, but having seen some examples of their 2015 models with the new construction there is still too much filling of gaps with mastic. You would expect perfect fit of body and trim in these times.

Gerry


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

PF13 said:


> Can i ask what kind or deal you managed to cut? Will it be the new model or the existing one?


Hi
I guess I'm the type who is cautious about being open about details, so excuse me not doing so, at least until we have it home.
Suffice to say though, we are happy with the package.

John


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Well just to round off the story, we picked up the Bailey 740 today, having traded it for our Elddis and some cash.

Absolutely delighted with the drive home and spent all afternoon crawling all over it and behaving like kids at Christmas !   

It has awning fitted, plus twin rear cameras, tv aerial, bike rack,and twin leisure batteries, plenty of storage in the right places, and a great feel to it.

After researching and always coming back to the 740 as the one for us, we are well pleased to have it. 

Now for some autumn trips....................

A very happy Christine and John


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

John

Congratulations and I hope you enjoy it as much in the future as you obviously are now  

I think we were the same, we looked around at many models but kept coming back to the 740 as being the best for layout, equipment and value. This is our second year with our 740 although we have not used it as much as we would have liked due to us both having medical issues. 

David


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We have the approach 740, for just over a year now, and having retired in April have been away most of the summer. Dropped in at the dealer recently and of course looked around their showroom (can't resist!), but we still like our van best. So many vans seem claustrophobic in comparison, the Bailey feels light and airy. Love it.
Lesley


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We have known for a long time that this would be the van for us, and so it is. I'll probably get up early tomorrow to have another look to see if today really happened.!!
Just had all the family and some friends around this evening for a MH warming on the drive. Big Wow factor for everyone. 

Much wine used for the christening ( yes we have a name for it ).

J


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck with the van and I hope you enjoy many trips in it.

PF


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Ours has been delivered to the dealer, went yesterday to check it over and very pleased with the condition ex-factory, our current Bessacarr went back to the factory before we could collect it.
Collection is for 1st October, can't wait to get it.
Gerry


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you, Gerry.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations on taking the plunge, I hope you have stacks of fun with it, Im sure you will.

We love ours and reckon we have value for money with the Bailey.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations and enjoy. We have had our Autograph 745 since late March, done about 6,000 plus miles in it and still very happy. Oh, and we had a original 745 for two years before that - think it shows we like Bailey's product.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We had a prearranged holiday celebrating my coming of age, and flew off just 2 days after collecting the 740. So it sat and waited for us to return this weekend.
Now we have begun to add the personal stuff and try out all the things on board.
Trip away planned next week, so if you see a 740 with two huge grins in the front, it will be us


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We're off on Thursday to Skye and the west, celebrating our ruby wedding on the way  . So if you're up this way give us a wave. Have a great time in the new van, lots of fun  

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're going to Tarland for weekend and then down south to Lanark so may pass you on the road!!


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

We have also bought a new Approach 740 and collect it on the 7th of November , really looking forward to going away for the weekend to give it a shakedown .
Can anybody tell me if the new model has LED day running lights .


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> We have also bought a new Approach 740 and collect it on the 7th of November , really looking forward to going away for the weekend to give it a shakedown .
> Can anybody tell me if the new model has LED day running lights .


According to the Bailey website, yes.
http://www.baileyofbristol.co.uk/motorhomes/approach-autograph/bailey-approach-autograph-740/

David


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We saw one on a dealer forecourt- with the new Peugeot cab it certainly looks like it, although we didn't see it running so can't be absolutely certain.


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

*Day Time Running Lights*

I got my Bailey 740 on 1st September 2015 model the Running Lights are not LED but standard filament type . I have had a couple of issues 
1st no hot water in shower .Fixed by dealer in Somerset before journey home to Scotland , hot water pipe snagged. 2nd Alde heating not working only heat from radiator in washroom Fixed by dealer near Newcastle apparently had an air lock.May need to have heating checked again as not much heat from two floor vents near rear of cab driver seats heat from vent at habitation door ok . Disappointed that satellite prewire only has single cable no use if using dual LNB. Apart from above very pleased with my 740


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can also confirm, took delivery of our 2015 on 1st October. Has filament DRLs. Very pleased so far, no real faults, but had to drill vent hole in fresh water cap otherwise it formed a vacuum and stopped the pump running. All other issues down to my failure to RTFIB. 
Now in Estartit following the best drive I've ever had in a motorhome. So much more torque than the Fiat 130 and up to 32mpg. 
Gerry


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

*Heating vent*

hello GerryD Not sure if you will have heating on in Estartit but if you do can you check for heat output from two floor vents just behind driver and passenger seat . Bailey have told me due to heating config there is not much heat from these vents , before I pester dealer would be good if their comments are confirmed. There is noticeable heat from vent near habitation door. If any one else can help would be appreciated. heating type is Alde.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a pre-facelift 2014 Autograph 750 with Alde. The vents are in the same place generally and we don't get great heat from the vents behind the cockpit and into the hab area....however...after a while the whole van just seems to warm through and it's fine! A big improvement on the Truma system on the Approach series I think.

We don't rate the temperature read out from the Alde control panel though! As the stat is linked to this reading thus turns the boiler on and off. I intend to run some tests with an independent properly calibrated thermometer so I can gather some evidence to go back to our dealer with. Sadly the control panel that Bailey fit in the van is also about as much use as a chocolate fire guard! That's not accurate either.

On the subject of gauges for temperature or water levels or waste levels then I think Bailey have a bit more to sort out...they do on our van anyway!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

TheFlups said:


> We have a pre-facelift 2014 Autograph 750 with Alde. The vents are in the same place generally and we don't get great heat from the vents behind the cockpit and into the hab area....however...after a while the whole van just seems to warm through and it's fine! A big improvement on the Truma system on the Approach series I think.
> 
> We don't rate the temperature read out from the Alde control panel though! As the stat is linked to this reading thus turns the boiler on and off. I intend to run some tests with an independent properly calibrated thermometer so I can gather some evidence to go back to our dealer with. Sadly the control panel that Bailey fit in the van is also about as much use as a chocolate fire guard! That's not accurate either.
> 
> On the subject of gauges for temperature or water levels or waste levels then I think Bailey have a bit more to sort out...they do on our van anyway!


Our floor vents are similar, not a lot of heat as such, but do serve to make the heat distribution even.
With regards temperature readout, the Alde display can be adjusted for an offset. This will enable you to get the correct temperature display. I have found that 20.5 day and evening is good, dropping back to 15 overnight.
As you say, the readings on the BCA panel are useless.
Gerry


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Guys Thanks for the feedback I agree completely with your comments re temp readouts etc . Looks like I do not have a real problem with the heating as mentioned the van does heat up nicely 
Ronnie


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellyro...yep that's the conclusion we came to.

Gerry...I have played with the calibration settings but I can only get +/- 5 degrees! Right now in Wissant it's about 14/15 degrees and the Alde display tells me 22 ! It would be nice to set it to come on early in the morning but the discrepency is too great. Best I have a squeak at the dealers when we get back to the UK next week.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

TheFlups said:


> Hellyro...yep that's the conclusion we came to.
> 
> Gerry...I have played with the calibration settings but I can only get +/- 5 degrees! Right now in Wissant it's about 14/15 degrees and the Alde display tells me 22 ! It would be nice to set it to come on early in the morning but the discrepency is too great. Best I have a squeak at the dealers when we get back to the UK next week.


Have to say RTFIB, it is all in there.Press Menu on the Alde panel then press the spanner button. On the settings display, press the thermometer button, you can now adjust the offset to match the temperature inside your van.
Gerry


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I've found these YouTube clips, hopefully they'll be of use.

[/url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vt5xZEwGvg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJmPeiltGAU
Looking forward to getting my 745 in a couple of weeks.
Jim


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all
We just had a weeks shakedown trip in our 740. Before setting off, I decided to use some left over foam back ( lightweight ) carpet to line all the floors inside the lockers,for sound deadening.
I also bought a few lengths of B+Q pipe lagging, and applied it to any exposed stretches of pipework on the heating system eg, in the lockers and under the bed. Our microwave rattles so I padded that too.

It was not cold outside on our time away but the heating maintained whatever level I set it to, to test its ability.
True there does not at first seem to be much heat at most of the vents, but the van soon gets cosy and the temp is constant around the van. Obviously it heats up quicker when set on 2kw instead of 1.

Oh and a brilliant drive too, perfect road manners and plenty of power. Ventured down the outside lane of the M4 passing those pairs of Siamese trucks that seem to hog two lanes for miles... 

I felt like I was undergoing some sort of test I we drove the A39 from Bridgewater to Minehead.................narrow bends, big juggernauts, low walls that seemed to lean over into the road.
But we came through it ok

All up, a very good first trip.
Love our 740 :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5:


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

MrWez said:


> Looking forward to getting my 745 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Jim[/url]


I get the feeling that Baileys have made a significant impact on the M/H scene in the few years they have been producing them.
I base this on what I see and hear at dealers, at the rallies we've been on, at the scale of their presence at the NEC, and the magazines I've read.

Ok so lets have a count up.....................

How many Bailey owners are there on this site these days ?

I am Juan.
(sorry)


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

JohnandChristine said:


> MrWez said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to getting my 745 in a couple of weeks.
> ...


Well I can't count myself as a Bailey owner yet, however, in 12 days I'll be another Juan (equally sorry)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I am!


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Gerry...yep I did swallow the FIB but as I said the display only allows you to + or - 5 degrees so I still can't calibrate.

MrWez...I am too.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We have the approach 740


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Count us in


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Another 745 owner here.

Bob


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

Proud owner of 740


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

750 owner here....


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

In fact, seeing as us Bailey owners we need to look after each other and rely on each other for support, perhaps it would be useful to have a single post (perhaps a sticky) which is edited by one of us, with a list of user names and the corresponding van they own. Users can then PM the poster to put their details on it.

That way, we would end up with a single list, on a single post with users and vans.

If anyone is interested in doing this, then let me know.

PF


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Had an Approach 740 for about 18 months.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

PF13 said:


> In fact, seeing as us Bailey owners we need to look after each other and rely on each other for support, perhaps it would be useful to have a single post (perhaps a sticky) which is edited by one of us, with a list of user names and the corresponding van they own. Users can then PM the poster to put their details on it.
> 
> That way, we would end up with a single list, on a single post with users and vans.
> 
> ...


Good idea, I would happily take part.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

PF[/quote]
Good idea, I would happily take part.[/quote]

Me too.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Me too PF....good initiative, like it


----------



## Kerpertpair (Mar 8, 2014)

We have an Approach 740 AND it's registered in France, (where we live), is that a first?


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

*general queries Bailey 740*

Got some queries maybe I could have some feedback

1) The fuel cap seems to be very loose. when locked it does spin round as expected but the cap actual rocks very loose as if maybe a gasket is missing I suspect if tank really full it may spill out of filler Not same fitting as previous Boxer van.
2) I believe the Remis cassette for internal cab blinds is wider than previous, as per Silver Screens (Don't like companies that do not show prices up front) this may affect fitting of external blinds. Sent email to Taylor Made No reply.
3) Does anyone tow a car with their van . How does it affect fuel Consumption , drive handling etc.
4) Gear shift indicator seems to recommend gear shift when travelling even when I am in correct gear eg in 6th gear at 60-65 its flashing Shift gear may be I am bad driver .No issues with other vehicles with similar.
5) Does our version of Boxer have Hill Start Assist it seems to be standard on current versions. Maybe not configured , as I can switch it off in my Fiesta.

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

745 Owner here, had our Princess since March 2013, has been superb a couple of minor issues but otherwise a very good buy for us.

Done lots of mods / additions.

Count me in to the list.

Paddy.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Approach 740 for nearly 3 years


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

One week to go before we get our 745 Approach Autograph - bursting at the seams with anticipation!

Nethernut, count me in.

Jim


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

we went to the NEC in October and came away thinking that we wanted a Pilote with an Island bed and a garage.

visited Davan at Weston super Mare yesterday and came away thinking we wanted a Baileys, no garage, no island bed, but we liked the van. 

By By Bessacarr this year.

Adrian


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Approach 740SE here , had it 18 months , can safely say it's the best thing I've ever bought .
We love it / him , he's called Billy !


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Approach 740, which was five months old when we bought it in August 2013 , only done a few hundred miles, so we got a bargain. Had a few teething troubles, notably having to have a new mattress because we discovered it was very damp underneath, turned out it was a bad batch from the mattress manufacturer. No such thing as the perfect van, but it comes close, stacks of storage, well laid out, plenty of room. If I could change anything it would be a smaller but deeper kitchen sink, and I wish the fly screens were dense enough to keep out Scottish midges!

Count us in on the group.
Cheers
Lesley and Dave


----------



## Organicjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi, interested to hear about your warped b/room door, did you get it fixed? We have a 765, having a number of issues, inc said door, have been told that due to movement etc these 'snags' are seldom rectified.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

And we are MH newbies, very happy with our second hand 620. At least we will be when we get the hang of how it all works. And problem with the habitation door!


----------

